# VENDING FOR RAGBRAI-BIKE RIDE ACROSS IOWA



## hawk wild bbq co (May 22, 2011)

I am going to be vending for ragbrai which is a cross state bike ride expecting 12,000 - 14,000 riders for the overnight on the last leg of a week long ride. We will be situated between the campground and the place the 38 special concert will be held for them that night...my question is how do I decide how much meat I will need to feed them plus all the sight seers that will be there for the concert. They all have to walk past our vend tent to get there.


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 23, 2011)

Let's see . . . 12,000 x 0.5 lb. each on the low end for riders = 6,000 lb. of meat or 4.29 cows (For medium-framed cows, the average weight can be from 1000 to 1600 lbs. I used 1,400 lbs. for this calculation).

On the high end for riders, you probably should bring 5 cows. Now adding in a little extra for the sight seers is a bit tricky. You probably should bring an extra cow or two and play it by ear as the day goes on.

Good luck on your gig.


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (May 25, 2011)

Thanks Lew I knew I could count on you for alot of help.


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 26, 2011)

How many other food vendors are there?


----------



## hawk wild bbq co (May 26, 2011)

I cant seem to find out...but now that I have looked into it the city wants to charge me 400 bones on top of a temp license to sell from a friend of mines parking lot. Not sure if I am going to pursue or not. Hate to invest to much and come out with to little...


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 27, 2011)

hawk wild bbq co said:
			
		

> I cant seem to find out...but now that I have looked into it the city wants to charge me 400 bones on top of a temp license to sell from a friend of mines parking lot. Not sure if I am going to pursue or not. Hate to invest to much and come out with to little...



Oh wow...don't you love how the states want to dip their grubby little hands into everything?


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 27, 2011)

hawk wild bbq co said:
			
		

> Thanks Lew I knew I could count on you for alot of help.


Didn't meant to offend Hawk. Just didn't no where to go with the information provided. Not one to be giving advise on this kind of a post anyway. Should of just passed.


----------

